# The Wait Begins! (and advice on training books)



## MsRosie (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello everyone!

I am a soon-to-be Vizsla momma, and wanted to introduce myself!

I am a life long animal lover, and I grew up around animals for as long as I can remember (dogs, horses, cats, birds, ferrets, you name it). However, since my childhood circumstances in my life have never been conducive to having a dog. I have recently accepted a position that allows me the flexible schedule (and money!) to be able to bring a dog into my life. After a TON of research I decided that a Vizsla would be a great fit for my lifestyle. I am very active and enjoy running, biking, hiking, and horseback riding, and I want a dog that could be my go-everywhere-buddy. I am also looking forward to the possibility of eventually doing some agility and obedience trials with my new Vizsla pal. 

I recently put down a deposit on a (not yet born) puppy from a reputable breeder in my area. They are due the last week in April and I could not be more excited! It is going to be a loooong 3 months until my baby can come home. Any advice on getting through these next months is appreciated 

Even though I have three months to go (and a reasonable amount of experience training dogs), I am already getting the new-mommy jitters about making sure I am 100% prepared for the training of my new baby. I have already begun reading some training articles and books (I just finished Ian Dunbar's "Before and After Getting Your Puppy"), and I was just wondering what some of the training books you all on here recommend?

Thanks in advance! I know I am going to have a lot of questions in the coming months. 

MsRosie


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, MsRosie, and welcome to the forums! It's been a long time since I raised a puppy. My last two dogs came to me as young adults. I'm hoping other members will offer you some concrete advice. 

I think the main thing to keep in mind when raising a puppy is that they are just babies, and you need to have a lot of patience with them. Being consistent with what you want to accomplish is also critical. Of course, it should go without saying you should give puppy lots of love! Patience, consistency, and love! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## MsRosie (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you for the welcome and advice mswhipple. 

I am incredibly lucky to be able to take two whole months off of work to get through the first few hectic puppy months, so hopefully that will help with the initial training and socialization. And there will never be a shortage of lovin' ;D


----------



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

I'll tell you right now the waiting game SUCKS! I've been in the waiting game for quite some time. I find gradually purchasing things here and there have helped. I also signed up for barkbox which is great for just starting out. If you are interested to know more pm me or here is a referral link https://barkbox.com/r/EGWFFDL8UZ. It's a fun way to get treats, toys, necessities, etc. all sent to your house. Sorry I digress, anyway I saw you posted on my thread, I asked my breeder to occasionally send me pics and updated on how they were doing and he was very willing. That's how I've helped with my wait time. Oh, and mind you this was my supply "depot" a couple months ago


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

I am a big fan of the Ian Dunbar books... Here is a path to one of his downloads...

http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/BEFORE You Get Your Puppy.pdf

Nate


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Karen Pryor for clicker training. 
And even if you never plan on hunting your pup, Steady with Style is a wonderful free website. I recommend it because new owners sometimes have problems with recall.

The last thing is help prepare your pup for when you return to work. Don't spend 27/7 with him/her and then think the transition will go smoothly. Yes, they needs lots of attention and love, but also need to learn to be alone for short periods of time.
Congratulations and welcome to the forum.


----------



## MsRosie (Apr 4, 2014)

Olofsonb: Thanks for the barkbox recommendation! That looks like a great way to get started with some toys and treats. My breeder has promised weekly picture updates when the puppies are born. I think that will definitely help with the wait 

SuperV: Thanks so much for the direct link! I'll download that and get started reading.

TexasRed: Thank you for the reading recommendations. I am planning on starting crate training right from the get go and he/she will be spending some time throughout the day in there when I cant directly supervise. As far as getting him/her used to staying in the crate while I am out of the house, is there a minimum amount of time I should set aside each day to leave the puppy alone in my apartment (crated)? Or is it sufficient to have the puppy crated in another room a few times throughout the day? I definitely do not want to develop a separation anxiety problem so this is something I want to work hard on in the first few weeks.


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

Here is a video of one of Ian Dunbar's lectures....


http://www.ted.com/talks/ian_dunbar_on_dog_friendly_dog_training


He is actually coming local to me, and I signed up for his day long lecture...

Nate


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry I didn't get back to this post till now.
I have to say although pups love consistency, I don't have a set amount of time my are crated during the day. I feed them in their crate, and when they get tired I put them there. 
If I need to run to the store, get work done, or shower, its off to the crate.
They are so cute and loveable, its easy to spend every waking hour with them.
Then try and get your work done while they are snoozing on the couch.
But that leads to a puppy/dog that does not know how to be alone at times, and a owner that is behind on everything. So enjoy your puppy, but him spending a couple of hours a day alone in his crate will help him.
Vizsla's are very smart dogs, and they do not like to give up things they have become accustom to. They can also be sly, in training you to get what they want. 
The best advise I can give you Treat a puppy like a puppy, but know that one day he will become a dog. If you do not want your dog to do something, do not encourage it as a puppy.


----------

